
Ask HN: What happened to the monthly “Best Laptop" threads - o_s_m
Is everyone satisfied with what they have? Is most of the computing being done in the cloud and the computer is just a portal?
======
runjake
It stopped around the same time, someone created the Used Thinkpad Guide:
[http://ktgee.net/post/49423737148/thinkpad-
guide](http://ktgee.net/post/49423737148/thinkpad-guide)

~~~
pavornyoh
Thanks for the link above. It actually helps me.

------
archimedespi
It stopped when every reply was either about macbooks or thinkpads.

~~~
romanovcode
Nowadays it will be between MacBooks and SurfaceBooks.

------
fhfjfjfh
Everyone gave up after they realized the inherent superiority of ThinkPads.

~~~
hiram112
I was a Thinkpad guy for about a decade. However, this time around, I went
with a refurbished Dell Precision M4800 instead. This is mostly due to the
numerous articles I've read bemoaning Lenovo for crappy 'modern' designs, pre-
installed malware, etc.

I'd love to see this question answered again every few months.

~~~
jhildings
Don't forget the stupid new keyboard :(

